# Laborer needed - 2 weeks



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

My neighbor and I need to hire some help. He has some rental houses that need some work and I have a boat bottom and hulls that need sanded, + some odd jobs.

Person must be an "Independent Contractor", provide his own insurance and pay his taxes. We stress safety and would never ask someone to do work that we have not done when younger and more able.

Work will be in the area near Navy & Old Corry Field Rd. Driver's license not required. We will pick you up and take home if within 5 miles. No smoking while on the job. We pay CASH daily starting at $8.00 an hour until we see how hard you work and how much you know.

Tom 572 1225


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I have gone through a bunch of teen agers and only had one real good worker with a proper attitude, but he is back in school and his Dad needs him for his concrete business.

The others have been too lazy, stupid, unreliable or dishonest. We finally got a good guy last week, 38 YO, with skills and a good work ethic, but he got a full time job.

Anyone know of a good worker, hours are flexible, week ends okay.










The wife does good work, but she is expensive. :doh


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

pm sent


----------

